# Hey Yall Im A Newb.



## - Skye - (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome, welcome to the forum, i hope it helps you as much as it has helped me (when i needed help...most of the time im on here just browsing :wink: )

Chesa is 31? holy moly...if you dont mind me asking, what kind of condition is she in? she's doin' pretty good to be 31! lol, catcha.

Tally-Ho!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome. :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! Do you have any pictures of your horses? We love pictures here


----------

